# Cadian 7th Armoured Division



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So hear we have the Imperial Guards Cadian 7th Armoured Division, I have already posted some pics from my IG before but the thread is too old to edit so I'm starting a new one 

(for those that want to see them they're here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76160&page=2)

I have decided to call them the Cadian 7th Armoured Division after the Desert Rats in the 2nd World War. I love there history, the fact they went everywhere, fought everywhere and so on and so forth.

To start of I have Yarrick just because he is a cool model, he will rarely be anything other then a Lord Commisar but here he is (imho 185 points is a silly amount to spend on a man when a LR MBT is only 130)










Then we have my Techpriest Enginseer, I think I am going to call him Sebastian (as of about 10 seconds ago).










I'm going to re-paint the lamp blue, I blood hate yellow. . .

Then we have his servitors, I was going to call them A, B and C but then I thought that it was too boring so now they're Harriet, Hayley and Fred










C & C please guys be vicious 

(also I would love if anyone had any suggestions on the bases)


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work, Yarrick is lookin good!!


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

For base you have plenty of choice that i can think of. 

-Desert ( easy with sand n pva glue, paint with snakebit and brown colours )

-Snow ( easy and a lot of method but i use GW snow n pva, paint with white, ice blue )

-Plain or forest ( easy, using flocks, static grass, paint with green and yellow colours )

-Stony (a bit more complicated by using gravel and small stones, paint with grey and black tones. )

- City ( a bit harder, use metal wire and more scuplting for grid and masonery, paint in grey and black with some rust

-Jungle ( i found it quite hard cause you use ferns and more evoluate vegetals, paint in different shade of green and brown )

- Deamonic ( hard painting wise for a good lava effect, paint in hot colours ( red, orange, yellow) and black.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you should name the servitors Biggs, Wedge, and Jesse. If you are going to repaint the lamp, you could always go with a white and maybe blue wash effect.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

They look very characterful particularly the servitors.

The metal areas look suitably oily.

However, your yellow looks patchy and quite thick, especially on the Techpriest's lamp.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ troybuckle thanks for the comment 

@ lunawolf I may assign numbers and role a dice 

@ crabpuff I'm sorry dude I don't recognise the reference, liking the idea of the white on blue, will make it different to the blue lights on the tanks 

@ Dave T Hobbit the techpriest looks nice but there was either too much shadow or over exposure  the reason they're blue is because of the term blue collar workers, the yellow. . . . I was actually sat with a pair of clippers looking at it, I HATE painting yellow, I forgot to put a bleached bone undercoat on it

Little update, I'm waiting till tomorrow to get some more paint so I can spray up the rest of the tanks then they're gettin camo etc


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Those Servitors are actually great looking. And this is coming from someone who hates the models.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be following this thread.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Minizke1; I hate the servitor models too but I need them, It means that my techie repairs my MBT on a 2+ and sometime I have ALOT of them, I'm actually building another 2 (one's on the SM log and the other one is the FW Titan Tech Priest just wish I could have more then 2. Also the servitors have powerfist servo arm attacks and as the techmarine only has one wound you can take the servitors off instead  

@ forkmaster; I'm actually having a true nightmare with the tanks at the moment, air guns and a fear of weathering are slowing me down


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Hellados said:


> @ Minizke1; I hate the servitor models too but I need them, It means that my techie repairs my MBT on a 2+ and sometime I have ALOT of them, I'm actually building another 2 (one's on the SM log and the other one is the FW Titan Tech Priest just wish I could have more then 2. Also the servitors have powerfist servo arm attacks and as the techmarine only has one wound you can take the servitors off instead
> 
> @ forkmaster; I'm actually having a true nightmare with the tanks at the moment, air guns and a fear of weathering are slowing me down


Its alright, I got time and I know how long it can take to finish a tank. ^^


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So as an update and a bit of back info;

Those in the know will know but for those that don't, the other name for the 7th armoured division is the Desert Rats, they were an elite fighting force in the 2nd world war becoming famous for actions in Africa. After victory there they went all over Europe smashing peoples heads in with massive amounts of tanks and infantry support. They are now called the 7th Armoured Brigade and continue to do us proud!

So in homage to our lads I have decided to name my IG army the 7th armoured division, so far they are the only army (in 18 years) to beat my friends Eldar (actually tabled them in the 3rd turn) and have been incredibly successful, the only loss I have had was on a technicality as I lost all my troops choices and he had one Boy left at the end of the 4th turn 


This is my first proper try at doing some proper weathering on a tank, don't know why the pics are shite but that's life, this is also a tank I have had for some 16 years.

The tank will be a tank of the 2nd regiment (1 is for super heavies) 2nd platoon (1 will be a tank without 1,000,000 layers of paint on it) and therefore will be numbered 722 with a symbol to denote which tank it is in the squad (not sure what yet).










I am eager to hear your C&C. also if anyone could help me with the composition and markings of the 7th armoured it would be amazing and stop me having to invent it all


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So as a small update all the tanks are under coated I have to finish some BA assault marines then i will start on the tanks, I'd still like some feedback on the weathering :wink:

But as you guys liked these I thought I'd picture them although I did just notice that i forgot to clean up the rim


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The wreathing looks very good. There seems to be a lot of it and it make the tanks look like it has a cameo theme, still very cool though.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

hehehe this one has a camo scheme but I don't like it that much and it won't work on the baneblade variant so I'm gonna drop it


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hellados, Im sorry I missed your log mate. 

Well, I do have to say I love how your servistors are coming out, they all look super and you did a great job on the bases.

As far as tanks...well, wish I didnt have a phobia for painting them but I do...I will be getting over it soon enough tho. My biggest problem is I want my tanks/vehicles to match the quality of my infantry so I become afraid I am going to FUBAR my vehicles. I can give a little bit advice tho...

First and foremost, do you have an Airbrush? If not, invest in one, it will help tremendously with basing and adding patterns on vehicles. Secondly, when it comes to weathering...remember this one golden rule: "Less is More" adding to much can ruin a model unless done correctly...but then again there is no right or wrong for real world weathering, somethings can look like they came out of a junk yard, while others look like they came off an assembly line.

Advice for me and you? Get in there and just do it!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks DoE, I decided to dull the tank down a bit with the weathering, it was too overpowering and i still suck at the 'sponge method'.

I've also learnt more about how to use my camera 

I do have an air brush (found it about a week ago in the loft/attic) but no idea how to use it for weathering as its a 1 stage thingy so i can not control how much paint comes out so i cant figure out how to use it for weathering (or haven't yet)

So here are some more pics of my battle damaged tank, I was going for scrap yard look, things the oldest tank I have, got it when they first released it (omg do i miss the old dmg tables)










I'm still not sure how that camo will work on my stormlord, may just leave it green. . . . .


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the tank, looks gritty and used in a good way, but honestly I'm not a fan of the inverted flame effect on the sponsons, it just doesn't suit the rest of the look IMO

I really like the servitors as well very clean paint job


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I did those flames when I was about 10 years old and didn't have the heart to go over them completely but I agree completely, they look so dumb, I may try and make them look a bit better


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i brought a LR and Chimera from Ebay and ive been stripping them and rebuilding them but the turret ring (dunno the correct term) was not salvageable and all i had spare was a SM one but do you guys think its close enough to be used?? i was thinking of making the three older LRs really dirty and battered so a adhoc repair maybe a good idea??










think i may need to do a better pic. . . . .

c+c please 

Also you can see on the right the above tank, i really couldn't stand those flames anymore


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It took me a while to notice which part you were asking about, so I feel it looks good.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

lol exactly what i was after 

(btw guys its the hatch ring bit)










also +rep who can guess what he's saying


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hellados said:


> +rep who can guess what he's saying


Drive me closer so I can hit them with my sword?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

original right?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hellados said:


> original right?


It is more than that; a homage is art!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get some tracks from on the cheap?? even some looks like GW ones would be fine but the tracks that came off the lemon and the chimera are ruined beyond repair 

Another question i have that i am going to post on the modelling thread is about lighting, i understand that daylight bulbs are the best ones but can i just stick one of these in a lamp and it'll be fine

http://www.maplin.co.uk/daylight-simulation-gls-lamps-20690


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Cheap tracks? Im not sure, but i did see some on ebay, but they're baneblade sized.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/machinator248/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686 It's on this ebay page I believe.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

that may cost a fair bit once i have wrapped around a lemon and a chimera but it's definetly a good start. thanks for that


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/ otherwise, they sell everything.  I got a buckload of old Leman Russ tracks, not sure how to get them away to you however.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

WOO Orks are mostly table top quality (pics are incoming) so I'm back to my IG!!!

But a friend has asked me to post some pics on how I've made my Stormlord modular so here it is

sprues in the middle




































Please ignore the colour clearly WIP and I haven't worked out how to do the gun emplacements on the side behind the turret on the Stormlord pic at the bottom

I've also just checked on the lemons that are now dry and a different colour to the old ones as devlun mud leaves a different colour to the new wash


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I just discovered that the white around some of the rivets is glazing caused by too much wash, maybe something to watch out for on your own models, I can fix it easy enough with an idea stolen from DoE to put some watered down brown paint on them and weathering it in.


----------

